# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Những câu nói khiến người khác phải bật cười

## lehniemtin

*Chuyền bóng*
Đội bóng của anh bị thua 0-1, thế mà anh đòi bồi thường riêng cho anh 10 triệu đồng. Thế là làm sao?
- Theo quy định của ban tổ chức giải: thưởng cho người ghi bàn 20 triệu người chuyền bóng 10 triệu!

*
* *

*Lỗi tại đâu?*Tại phòng kế hoạch hóa. Bác sĩ:
- A, chị này lại đến. Sao chị lỡ nhiều vậy?
- Tại chồng em ham trúng thưởng.
- Sao lại có trúng thưởng gì ở đây?
- Tại người ta quảng cáo thử thai bằng que thử sẽ được trúng tivi, nên chồng em ham...

*
* *
*Dọn chỗ*
Hai bà hàng xóm nói chuyện với nhau:
- Bà có biết tại sao mỗi năm khu mình phải dành một ngày để tổng vệ sinh đường phố không?
- Thì đề lấy chỗ xả rác cho 364 ngày chứ sao nữa.

*
* *
*Hâm mộ*
Một chị bán nước ven đường thổ lộ với khách:
- Cứ mỗi lần nghe tổ chức cúp đua xe đạp, lòng tôi lại cảm thấy háo hức đến lạ.
- Chắc chị là cổ động viên đầy hâm mộ?
- Tôi có để ý đâu mà cổ động.
- Ủa lạ vậy?
- Số là thế này, mỗi khi đoàn xe qua đây, mọi người đổ ra xem rất đông còn tôi thì tha hồ mà bán nước.
- !!!

----------

